
Creative Cloud removing contents of first hidden folder on a drive - davidbarker
https://backblaze.zendesk.com/entries/98786348
======
jads
It gets worse, it'll also remove visible folders that have spaces at the start
of names
[https://twitter.com/backblaze/status/698229651899092993](https://twitter.com/backblaze/status/698229651899092993)

~~~
jads
Spoke too soon, it's now even deleting files on sign in
[https://twitter.com/backblaze/status/698235688941187075](https://twitter.com/backblaze/status/698235688941187075)

------
zimpenfish
Normally with crazy bugs like this I can work out the logical sequence of
events which lead to them but this one is baffling.

~~~
atYevP
Yev from Backblaze here -> it was...uh...baffling for us too.

~~~
sjs382
Great job tracking down the source of that problem, too!

~~~
atYevP
You're welcome! Our devs are not pleased that they had to spend most of their
day tracking this down, but they are tickled by the response :D

